# Stavanger, Norway



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello from Norway!






Stavanger Watchtower by UmarPK, on Flickr
#1


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Stavanger Inner Harbor by UmarPK, on Flickr
#2


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Believe it baby, believe it!



Stavanger Treeline by UmarPK, on Flickr
#3


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Stavanger Inner Harbor 2 by UmarPK, on Flickr
#4


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Stavanger Homes by UmarPK, on Flickr
#5


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

St. Petri Church by UmarPK, on Flickr
#6


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Hot piece of Norwegian ass, caught her from far away hot in high heels...




Lady in Pink by UmarPK, on Flickr
#7


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Stavanger


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Yellow House by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely city! Thank you!


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

St. Petri Church by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Stavanger Town 1 by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Norge Flag by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Norge Island 1 by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice photos!


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Is this town close to a Fjord? 
Nice pics though


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like an okay city 2 me.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Ormøy-Roaldsøy 1 by UmarPK, on Flickr
#13


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Stavanger Landmark by UmarPK, on Flickr
#14


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Ålgård, Norway by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## Nordicon (Dec 14, 2010)

^^
I think you're mistaken. That is not Oltedal, but rather Ålgård or Figgjo...


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Nordicon said:


> ^^
> I think you're mistaken. That is not Oltedal, but rather Ålgård or Figgjo...



You're right thanks, I'm not fully familiar with all the small towns yet but I am glad you guys are there to help. I've made the correct changes.


----------



## Nordicon (Dec 14, 2010)

No problem. Great to see my home region promoted here so I'm glad to help with the local geography


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Nordicon said:


> No problem. Great to see my home region promoted here so I'm glad to help with the local geography


I had a great time seeing the small Norwegian villages, they're very beautiful and peaceful. More photos to come.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

This one for sure is Oltedal.


Oltedal by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Månafossen by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

This one is from Hundvåg in Stavanger.


Homes in Hundvåg by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Hundvåg Bridge II by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Norge Mountain Home by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Forsand Bridge by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Stavanger


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Swords in Mountain by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Green Mountain by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Rogaland Green II by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Not sure if this is Oltedal or Ålgård or Figgjo, originally I thought it was Oltedal.



Oltedal, Norway II by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those photos are also great kay:


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Jørpeland town by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## Nordicon (Dec 14, 2010)

UmarPK said:


> Not sure if this is Oltedal or Ålgård or Figgjo, originally I thought it was Oltedal.


Still Ålgård/Figgjo, based on the tower which I think is Bærlandstårnet


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Nordicon said:


> Still Figgjo, based on the tower which I think is Bærlandstårnet



Tusen takk.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Stavanger


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Still more juice...



Car Transport via Cruise by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Stavanger Vågen by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Stavanger Vågen II by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## Coihaique (Feb 22, 2011)

Norway as always impresses with its stunning landscape. Very beautiful! I think you will find no better in the world. - Great nature and oil - the norwegian people can be very happy, that "fate" presented them with such rich basics.  

By the way - is Stavenger a typical norwegian city in terms of proportion of historical buildings to new buildings? I like all the small blockhouse-style buildings and especially the villages look very harmonious, but it seems to me that you find relativly few historic buildings in Stavanger. I know that for example Bergen is much more historic (?), but what about the average Norwegian city - looks it more like Bergen or like Stavanger? Builings like in #96,#97,#99,#104 are definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Coihaique said:


> By the way - is Stavenger a typical norwegian city in terms of proportion of historical buildings to new buildings?


I'm not sure I agree that Bergen is much more historic. It is and have always been a much larger city which means that it naturally have larger historic areas, but as a percentage of the buildingmass I'm not convinced that Bergen "is much more historic". Both demolished some blocks in the downtown, but managed to maintain most of its historic mass outside of the affected areas. I would say they are both among the best preserved cities in the country. Most cities tends to have fewer historic building as a percentage of their building mass *, although Oslo probably got most in absolute numbers as it is a much larger city and have been so for 150 years +. And in general, Norwegian cities tends to be worse preserved the farther north you move. 

*I haven't done any scientific research into the matter, I'm just basing it on my own impression of our cities.


Alternatively you can take a look at our cities on streetview if you want to form your own opinion. Some "large" Norwegian cites:

- Tromsø: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Trom...DGajJpqLHYYbz2-yaxulyw&cbp=12,124.33,,0,-1.39
- Bodø: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Bodø...BxXR40r9laNgiLfpBoF4Hg&cbp=12,249.49,,0,-0.14
- Kristiansand: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Kris...d=oAmqFNYODAcBNqL8mpnkIw&cbp=12,42.4,,0,-1.25
- Drammen: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Dram...d=l43umN_bJuFcLCFwLGWX0A&cbp=12,12.66,,0,0.21
- Haugesund: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Haug...noid=5_pZIx1-uRDRkIM06GwsFA&cbp=12,55.85,,0,0
- Trondheim: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Tron...=7JePyNwyfSsMVHtV2uUBaA&cbp=12,165.69,,0,0.07


----------



## Coihaique (Feb 22, 2011)

@Galro: Thank you very much for your suggestions. Maybe I will use google maps but maybe I will save it for the time I can explore some of the cities by myself - I like to be surprised . As I understand you would suggest both - Stavanger and Bergen - for someone like me, who prefers beautiful nature combined with historic cities. Modern cities I only like if they have realy outstanding modern avandgarde quarters - but this I have found very seldom. - I only have been once in Norway for business- in Porsgrunn in winter. I remember the drive from Oslo to Porsgrunn - the nature was stunning, Porsgrunn itself was nice, but the historic center is also very small.

PS: Now I have read in Wikipedia that Stavanger in the 19. century only had 2406 inhabitants and now has 130.000 - well than of course the historic part can't be that big  I had to remember how fast Norway has grown in the last years - booming as it is - I am used to our smaler cities in East Germany, which had 15.000 - 20.000 inhabitants in the 19. century - grew "only" to 50.000 until 1990 and in the last 20 years shrank to 30.000 or 40.000 inhabitants.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

You could also check out Ålesund. There is also Trondheim and Old Fredrikstad but neither have any stunning nature to speak of. There are also some minor towns along the south coast with somewhat similar nature to what you saw between Porsgrunn and Oslo (which btw is considered boring and flat in Norway). Arendal is an example of such a south coast city. 

But our cities are in general not well preserved, so if only want historic cities and town you are probably better off elsewhere.


----------



## Coihaique (Feb 22, 2011)

Of course I not "only" want historic cities. I only asked because I was not aware of the situation in Norway. The nature is reason more then enough to travel to Norway. - For example my best holiday ever was in Chile - also a nature country. And I already considered the area between Oslo and Porsgrunn very beautiful, which you call boring  If it is considerd boring, then Norwegians must find 95% of Europe boring. 

By the way, if you think your cities are not well preserved the Norwegians should even take more care of the historic sites they have. They should install a strong institutions for monument conservation. For example Czech Republic does really well in monument conservation and Norway has defintly enough money to make conservations of the highest quality - if this is something the society wants.

Alesund by the way looks very good for me.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

There are already well established heritage agencies - at muni, county and national level - which have close to absolute veto power whenever something is being built or demolished in this country. The problem though is that many buildings were demolished before them were considered protection worthy by them and that we have lost many building due to city fires and damages during ww2. Not to mention that these agencies are now busy protecting pretty much every postwar-building that replaced our historic building mass securing that our cities will forever look as do today. 



Coihaique said:


> if this is something the society wants.


I think many consider most of our cities to be too far gone to really care about them. The country is also growing fast, and finding a way to house all our new inhabitants and to get our house prices down on a more reasonable level is currently a more pressing matter.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Boat Arrives by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/photos/1827958/


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Sailing to Taü by UmarPK, on Flickr


Journey on...


----------

